# Voila and behold The New Royal Palace!



## Jedikeet

Happy Sunday Budgiefriends! 

Finally took some time out this weekend to dress up my budgie's F040, with lots of surprise goodies picked out by my dearest Lady Deborah FaeryBee from our fabulous toy crafter Budgiekeet Rick. The Royal court is simply spoiled rotten by your awesome grapevine perches and beaded swings, Rick! A big :thumbsup: to Rick for also getting it to me so quick, and a big :hug: and :love2: for my FaeryQueen!

















Gisele is so in love with her new swing 








...and the rings!








They all love the grapevines 








...except Artoo, who still prefers his ropy 








Little Kobe relaxing with his toy 








Betty and Gisele dining in their new coconut hut 
















Betty and Chewie do some disco boogie!








Chewie trying to be John Travolta!


----------



## FaeryBee

*The Royal Palace has now been decorated in spectacular fashion, Sir Nicholas!

I would also like to add my thanks to Budgiekeet for making the wonderful grapevine perches and swings for your Royal Court. 
I'm sure all residents of the House Jedi of Budgiton are thrilled with the prospect of such lovely accommodations.

Nick, your pictures are gorgeous and the flock all look wonderfully healthy and happy. I especially love the picture of Lady Gisele using the Olympic Rings as her exercise equipment and the one of King Chewie and Queen Betty dancing under the Disco Ball. *


----------



## kcladyz

What are the measurements of the cage?


----------



## FaeryBee

*


kcladyz said:



What are the measurements of the cage?

Click to expand...

 An F040 is 31"Long x 20"Wide x 45"High (53" including the attached stand) Doesn't his set-up look GREAT?*


----------



## Jo Ann

*Voila*

Well done FaeryBee, Rick and Jedikeet. rick please let me know when you have more of the grape vine perches and swings are available. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## BirdBrained

It looks great! Well done with the decorating.


----------



## eduardo

*It looks awesome :thumbsup:
Also, your flock is absolutely beautiful, every single one *


----------



## kcladyz

FaeryBee said:


> * An F040 is 31"Long x 20"Wide x 45"High (53" including the attached stand) Doesn't his set-up look GREAT?*


Yes it does! I just purchased a vision cage slightly smaller. its 30x15x36 I think. My 6 budgies will love it and I am looking for decorating ideas


----------



## kwatson

Ok now I want some of the perches and swings, the cage looks great Nick!!! I love the swing Gisele is on and she is a beauty also 

GREAT JOB RICK,PM with your prices please


----------



## kcladyz

I love the coconut feeder


----------



## Frankie'sFriend

That's awesome! Can I come play in there? It just looks like such a fun place to be.....


----------



## Jedikeet

FaeryBee said:


> *The Royal Palace has now been decorated in spectacular fashion, Sir Nicholas!
> 
> I would also like to add my thanks to Budgiekeet for making the wonderful grapevine perches and swings for your Royal Court.
> I'm sure all residents of the House Jedi of Budgiton are thrilled with the prospect of such lovely accommodations.
> 
> Nick, your pictures are gorgeous and the flock all look wonderfully healthy and happy. I especially love the picture of Lady Gisele using the Olympic Rings as her exercise equipment and the one of King Chewie and Queen Betty dancing under the Disco Ball. *


The credit goes all to your generosity, darling, and Rick's superb craftsmanship 



Jo Ann said:


> Well done FaeryBee, Rick and Jedikeet. rick please let me know when you have more of the grape vine perches and swings are available. Blessings, Jo Ann


Thanks, Jo, and the perches and swings are just delightful 



BirdBrained said:


> It looks great! Well done with the decorating.


Aww thank you, Manda! 



eduardo said:


> *It looks awesome :thumbsup:
> Also, your flock is absolutely beautiful, every single one *


Thanks, Dee, and it's about time they get treated to these goodies! 



kcladyz said:


> Yes it does! I just purchased a vision cage slightly smaller. its 30x15x36 I think. My 6 budgies will love it and I am looking for decorating ideas


You'll find no shortage of decorating ideas here on the forum, Heidi 



kwatson said:


> Ok now I want some of the perches and swings, the cage looks great Nick!!! I love the swing Gisele is on and she is a beauty also
> 
> GREAT JOB RICK,PM with your prices please


Aww thanks again, Kimmie! :hug:



kcladyz said:


> I love the coconut feeder


Thanks and it's also quite a treat to watch them feast from it 



Frankie'sFriend said:


> That's awesome! Can I come play in there? It just looks like such a fun place to be.....


You are most certainly welcome to hang out with the gang, Madonnabirdy!


----------



## SkyBluesMommy

Awesome additions to the palace! Your budgies are looking fabulously spoiled rotten :happy4:


----------



## flyingfluff

Oh that looks great! I love that swing! And the grapevine perches! I know your babies are going to really enjoy their new set up!!


----------



## LindseyLouWho

Your cage looks great!! I love the new perches especially  Giselle looks like she is enjoying all the new goodies


----------



## aluz

That's awesome, I see their palace has all the proper accommodations befitting your royal flock. I'm sure they will have a blast with their new toys, too!


----------



## Budget baby

Hear Ye hear Ye, Let it be know the house of Jedi is forever a sight to behold . The court and all their finery are splendid as expected! A pleasure to partake, I especially have a fond spot for sweet Kobie.


----------



## Sammiejw

Oh wow it is absolutely fantastic I love it all and of course how super lovely your feather friends look in their home!! Fabulous! I LOVE the toys!!! 
Are they all USA based?! (Not like Tilly and Harley don't have enough already - always room for moreeee!!)
x


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*Looks great!! *


----------



## FireSong

How wonderful! What a great Birdie Abode!


----------



## Jedikeet

SkyBluesMommy said:


> Awesome additions to the palace! Your budgies are looking fabulously spoiled rotten :happy4:


Aww thank you, Julie, and yes they are very spoiled...and I as well just to see them so spoiled 



flyingfluff said:


> Oh that looks great! I love that swing! And the grapevine perches! I know your babies are going to really enjoy their new set up!!


Thank you, Michelle, and it's quite a treat to see them so enchanted by the new set-up 



LindseyLouWho said:


> Your cage looks great!! I love the new perches especially  Giselle looks like she is enjoying all the new goodies


Thank you and she is indeed most playful and inquisitive of her new toys 



aluz said:


> That's awesome, I see their palace has all the proper accommodations befitting your royal flock. I'm sure they will have a blast with their new toys, too!


Thank you, Ana, and we're all having a blast! :thumbsup:



Pretty boy said:


> Hear Ye hear Ye, Let it be know the house of Jedi is forever a sight to behold . The court and all their finery are splendid as expected! A pleasure to partake, I especially have a fond spot for sweet Kobie.


Thank you, Lady Cathy! :hug:



Sammiejw said:


> Oh wow it is absolutely fantastic I love it all and of course how super lovely your feather friends look in their home!! Fabulous! I LOVE the toys!!!
> Are they all USA based?! (Not like Tilly and Harley don't have enough already - always room for moreeee!!)
> x


Thanks, Samantha, and yes they are 



BirdCrazyJill said:


> *Looks great!! *


Well thank you, Jill, and we'd love to have Chippy over too! 



FireSong said:


> How wonderful! What a great Birdie Abode!


Aww thank you and it is indeed a cozy and joyous abode for them


----------



## kcladyz

I love the coconut bird seed bowl. I saw one similar at petco I may pick up


----------



## Jedikeet

kcladyz said:


> I love the coconut bird seed bowl. I saw one similar at petco I may pick up


Please do so and be sure to take some nice photos to share with us, Heidi!


----------



## despoinaki

....and this is a royal cage indeed!!! Your little princes and princesses are so so lucky to live there! A fantastic big cage (like the one in my dreams) and great work by Rick and Faery Bee! That proves that 3 experts decide to work, something great comes up!  
I love the photo with Gisele!!!


----------



## Jedikeet

despoinaki said:


> ....and this is a royal cage indeed!!! Your little princes and princesses are so so lucky to live there! A fantastic big cage (like the one in my dreams) and great work by Rick and Faery Bee! That proves that 3 experts decide to work, something great comes up!
> I love the photo with Gisele!!!


Well thank you, darling Despinakeet, and Gisele is very much like you! :hug:


----------



## kcladyz

Jedikeet said:


> Please do so and be sure to take some nice photos to share with us, Heidi!


It get delivered tomorrow not sure when Ill get it set up. Any advice on getting 6 untrained budgies inside ?


----------



## DustyAndGreen

Great setup! Lots of fun toys for your budgies to enjoy


----------



## Jedikeet

kcladyz said:


> It get delivered tomorrow not sure when Ill get it set up. Any advice on getting 6 untrained budgies inside ?


That's great, Heidi! Just fill the bottom shell halfway with seeds and make sure they see that there is food inside, then they'll flock to it 



DustyAndGreen said:


> Great setup! Lots of fun toys for your budgies to enjoy


Aww thank you, Joanna, and yes it's also quite fun for me just to watch them play. I can stare at them all day and lose sense of all else


----------



## Sproot

Great set up and birds!


----------



## Jedikeet

Well thank you, Karen


----------



## Cozette

Wow these are great shots. I absolutely love your new set up! I looks like your babies are having a blast. Great job!!!! I see many toys in their that we have and my guys love the ones you selected. You did great


----------



## Jedikeet

Cozette said:


> Wow these are great shots. I absolutely love your new set up! I looks like your babies are having a blast. Great job!!!! I see many toys in their that we have and my guys love the ones you selected. You did great


Well thank you, Lady Cozette! I was hoping to impress upon Cozette, the queen of cage set-ups herself.  I also had a blast spending the time to do this and it is quite rewarding to see them enjoying their colorful new abode.


----------



## kcladyz

I like betty.

betty looks so cute and chubby in the coconut feeder. she is just sooo adorable


----------



## Jedikeet

kcladyz said:


> I like betty.


Thank you and our Queen Betty sends her warmest regards to the Lady Heidi


----------



## juniper

They are gorgeous and so is their palace! :wow:
Please do tell, where can I get one of these swings??


----------



## Jedikeet

juniper said:


> They are gorgeous and so is their palace! :wow:
> Please do tell, where can I get one of these swings??


Oh thank you, Juniper! You may purchase it from one of our moderators, Budgiekeet (Rick), who also makes them. Please contact him directly for availability, http://talkbudgies.com/member.php?u=17019


----------

